# How to make a strainer?



## MissBec (Feb 4, 2014)

I recently brought fish tank it came with external filter and its missing few parts. I have to make spray hose and I also need a stainer. I had tried looking at pet shops and aquarium but had no luck, does any one have ideas on how to make strainer?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

plastic canvas that is cut in a trip to make a cylinder to wrap around the intake,a zip tie to tighten around the base of the filter intake attaching the plastic canvas, and a piece of poly fiber or matila in the end to block the opening.

An undergravel filter head works well depending in the diameter.


----------



## LADY K (Jul 28, 2012)

I would try one of those pre filters. Fluval makes them.


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

Many of the intake strainers are tapered so you might be good if you find another one.


----------



## jimscott (Jan 24, 2014)

LADY K said:


> I would try one of those pre filters. Fluval makes them.


Angola, NY?! I'm in East Aurora.

....some people attach a piece of pantyhose.


----------



## jpepe1 (Dec 16, 2013)

I use the netting from those cheap guppy breeding traps


----------

